# AOKP for S3 Sprint?



## 2Beastmode4u (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm sorry but I just can't find the AOKP for Samsung Galaxy S3 Sprint. Can anyone help me find it and the files necessary for it?

Cheers.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1798981


----------

